# Windows wants to format my SDHC card



## klischee (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi  I hope I'm right here!  I've got trouble with Windows and my sdhc card. 

For some weeks it was no problem to read it, but suddenly, Windows wants to format my SDHC card - I tried to read it from the camera and from a card reader. There are images on the camera I want to rescue.   

The weird thing is, the cam can read and write on the card, so I can see the data itself is not destroyed. Only Windows (and Ubuntu, I tried it with the Live-CD) is not able anymore to read the card. If I try, Windows asks if I want to format it, Ubuntu tells me, it can't read the "superblock". 

  Card: SanDisk SDHC Ultra 8GB 
Cam: Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10EG-K  

Do you have ideas how I could get the data copied from the card?


----------



## clanthar (Aug 20, 2011)

If the camera is still reading the card then use the camera's USB connection to transfer the photos to the computer. Then format the card in the camera.

Joe


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2011)

Could the card reader be bad?  Card readers are pretty cheap - it might be worth buying another one just to see if the one on your computer is bad...


----------



## klischee (Aug 20, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Could the card reader be bad?  Card readers are pretty cheap - it might be worth buying another one just to see if the one on your computer is bad...





klischee said:


> I tried to read it from the camera and from a card reader.



It does not makes any difference if I connect my pc with the cam or the card reader, with both windows want to formate the disk..


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have another memory card you can use to do some testing?

If so, shoot a few pictures on it and see if you can replicate the problem.  If it works fine, the first card is probably corrupted.


----------



## clanthar (Aug 20, 2011)

Data recovery software then. There are various products out there including probably some free and or trial versions. Here's an example: File Recovery and Data Recovery Software. Hard Drive recovery utility

Joe


----------



## klischee (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks! I got all the files recovered with an recovery tool.

Now I should format the SDHC-card with fat32?


----------



## clanthar (Aug 20, 2011)

klischee said:


> Thanks! I got all the files recovered with an recovery tool.
> 
> Now I should format the SDHC-card with fat32?



No -- use the camera to format the card -- should be a menu option.

Joe


----------



## klischee (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, thanks, now the card is readable again on the PC. 

It was a good choice to register here


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 20, 2011)

klischee said:


> Ok, thanks, now the card is readable again on the PC.
> 
> It was a good choice to register here


-
Format all your cards in the CAMERA that you will be using them on.  (Good rule to remember). 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------

